# Cheap arrows for 3D?



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Want some suggestions for cheap arrows to build for 3D. I decided to shoot open class this year, but want to also do a setup with my hunting bow that I can just play with and have fun. I want to build some cheap arrows that I don't need to worry about losing or getting beat up if I get into a nock shooting battle with somebody.. lol. I would like to keep them around 6 or 7 grains per inch and probably 400 spine. (PSE axe 6 at 27" draw and 65'ish pounds.) I'm thinking most likely NOT a fat shaft as I will not be shooting IBO or ASA with this bow, so the faster the better. By cheap, I am thinking under $6 or so per shaft. Don't need to be the latest/greatest by any means, but obviously I still would like the best flying shafts I can get for the price.

Thanks


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Harvest Time HT-2's with 100 grain nibbs - shafts are 5.75 each msrp


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

clemsongrad said:


> Harvest Time HT-2's with 100 grain nibbs - shafts are 5.75 each msrp



Those prices will be going up soon now that Muddy owns Harvest Time........get them while you can!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

victorys are an option but i would never shoot a victory shaft.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

I shoot Easton Powerflights for hunting and 3D. Cheap and tough.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I was recommended GT Velocity XT or, Velocity Hunter. 90'ish a dozen.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't go cheap. If you want to shoot well, get a good arrow.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

I shoot Carbon Force Radial X STL hunters & they do great ! Accurate & tough...$80 per dozen aroud here. I'm getting ready to myself another dozen here in the next few weeks for 3D !


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Aluminum.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Easton Lightspeed


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

pse x weave


----------



## gmbritts (Feb 11, 2010)

Gold tip ultra light entradas 400's 7.4gpi and 59.99 a dozen and you can get them with pin nocks


----------



## midlandgunner (Jan 19, 2011)

Easton Powerflights...Very tough and affordable.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw some Beman 9.3 (or something like that, can't remember exact name of them) for sale on here a few days ago. They are basically Fatboys, and you should be able to get them cheap! I don't think that they are produced any more, actually I am sure of it.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

They are not very light, but the price is good. They are indeed called Beman 9.3.......keep an eye out for some with a 400, or 500, spine the 340's will not work for you...

Here are the ones that I was thinking of.........http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1649438&highlight=beman


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

gold tip velocitys are great for the money and semi cheap and semi fat shaft you just cant beata series 22 gold tip!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I would shoot the Gold Tip ultralight 400's or the 500's. Just a bit better than the Entrada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I shoot Victories and a bunch of my buddies do as well. they are great and not expensive.


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Cabela's Stalker Extreme carbon arrows. 67.99per doz. reg. price. Never shot them myself but will try them when I need more arrows. Read good reviews here on AT.


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

GT velocity's are an all around good arrow. Light, but strong. Great for 3d. They are our biggest seller.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I just placed an order with Lancaster. Seems like all of the options in the weight, price, and size are all about equal. I am a PSE guy, and had read good things about the PSE STL Hunters, so I am going to give them a try. Ordered them along with some pin nock adapters, black Flex Fletch 187 vanes, and black pin nocks.. bring on the nock hunters!!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

4rivers3darcher said:


> GT velocity's are an all around good arrow. Light, but strong. Great for 3d. They are our biggest seller.


Yep, same arrow as the UL's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i have shot easton flatlines. tough arrow and light. i think they're the same shaft as the lightspeeds but do not have the nock insert.


----------

